# Need recommendation on tower speakers



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ive been searching for a set of tower speakers that will sound amazing in my living room which im setting up as my Ht. I plan on spending around 1000-1500 just for the front left and right and i think i have it narrowed down to 3 brands.

My 3 brands i have narrowed down to are:

Paradigm
B&W
Klipsch

I cant audition any seeing that we dont have any stores that carries anything besides bose. 

I want something that is full range and can play down pretty low, but sooner or later i will be adding a sub to play the lower frequencies. I know these 3 brands are by no means cheap so i have been checking out audiogone.com as im not against buying used.

So please help me out on a reccomendation for speakers, i want to buy good speakers before i start putting any money into subs and receivers and surrounds and all that.

Thanks for the help,
Justin


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I think you should add the SVS MTS-01's to your list I dont think for the money that there is a better sounding tower speaker available.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Ill definately check those out, thanks for the recommendation. Are those a brighter tower speaker or is it more of a laid back sound?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I myself have not heard them but from reports they are very natural, they use some of the best quality tweeters you can get. The build quality of SVS speakers and subs are simply amazing. I own one of their top of the line subs and highly recommend them.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Alright ill really gonna look into those as i do wnt that natural sound and if they make good subs there speakers probably wont be far off.

Im panicking on my choice of speakers as i know its the most important part of HT, and since i cant audition any its hard to find what you want only reading reviews and hearing peoples opinions. But thanks very much for the heads up on these speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The thing with SVS is they do not sell at stores only on line reducing overhead costs and because of this you get more speaker for your money.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

If i had to choose between the 3 that you've mentiond i'd go with the Paradigms my Monitor 11;s absolutly rock and are very detaield without being to bright or to muddy or bassy they just come across very evenly, and they will play very loud and also get low, currently i'm not even using a sub because it is not neccessary. I must say that i have not heard the other brands you speak of and i am also partial to Paradigm because they are all i've ever owned for the last 18 years but have never had a bad experiance with any of the models i've had from small to large.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

bambino said:


> If i had to choose between the 3 that you've mentiond i'd go with the Paradigms my Monitor 11;s absolutly rock and are very detaield without being to bright or to muddy or bassy they just come across very evenly, and they will play very loud and also get low, currently i'm not even using a sub because it is not neccessary. I must say that i have not heard the other brands you speak of and i am also partial to Paradigm because they are all i've ever owned for the last 18 years but have never had a bad experiance with any of the models i've had from small to large.:T




I found some monitor 9's on audiogon for 700 dollars and thought that looked like a good deal.
Im guessing the monitor 11's are there top of the line and the 9's are there mediums?

Any thoughts on the monitor 9's?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

graydodge14 said:


> I found some monitor 9's on audiogon for 700 dollars and thought that looked like a good deal.
> Im guessing the monitor 11's are there top of the line and the 9's are there mediums?
> 
> Any thoughts on the monitor 9's?


I had the Monitor 9's before the 11's and liked them just as much. The 11's just play a little deeper and go a little louder, but 9's are definatley an awesome speaker i only traded up for the 11's because i'm cumpulsive like that . That 700$ sounds like a good deal, do you know if they are v.4, v.5, or 6 and how old they are?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh i forgot to mention that in the Monitor series of Paradigms they have the monitor 7, 9, and 11. And a couple of smaller bookshelf type speakers.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

bambino said:


> Oh i forgot to mention that in the Monitor series of Paradigms they have the monitor 7, 9, and 11. And a couple of smaller bookshelf type speakers.:T


 dont now what version they are i emailed the guy asking about them but here is the link for them.

http://www.audiogon.com/cgi-bin/cls.pl?spkrfull&1283270856&/Paradigm-Monitor-9-Black-(pair


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

From the pic they look like the v.6 which is the latest version. I saw they were floor demos so they probly haven't seen alot of use, for 700$ thats a pretty good deal. What do you plan on useing to drive them?

One more thing is maybe you could bargain for a little lower price or free shipping, say if they are older models but 700$ is still a fair price in my book, you will definatly be amazed at the sound they produce also not to push these speakers on you i just want to say that there are other brands out there that others may suggest are better so listen to everyones advice and make a desicion. Which ever you choose i know you'll be happy.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

bambino said:


> From the pic they look like the v.6 which is the latest version. I saw they were floor demos so they probly haven't seen alot of use, for 700$ thats a pretty good deal. What do you plan on useing to drive them?
> 
> One more thing is maybe you could bargain for a little lower price or free shipping, say if they are older models but 700$ is still a fair price in my book, you will definatly be amazed at the sound they produce also not to push these speakers on you i just want to say that there are other brands out there that others may suggest are better so listen to everyones advice and make a desicion. Which ever you choose i know you'll be happy.:T


I dont have the receiver to drive them yet as i was recomended to buy my speakers first and then buy a receiver that is sutable for the speakers.

I think im stuck between these or the infinity p362

I know the paradigm may be a higher quality speaker but for the price of the infinitys for my first system i think i may be happy.

If i went the infinitys i could always listen to them and see what i like about them and why and then upgrade from there for my next speakers pr should i just take chnace on the paradigms?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I can tell you that it wouldn't be a bad choice just to go for the Paradigms, they are super efficiant and can be driven by almost anything. I still have my origional set of Monitor 3's from almost 18 years ago and they sound the same as the day i got them. But the desicion is up to you my friend. My philosophy is you get what you pay for that may not hold true for everything on the market these days but your money spent on good speakers now that will last for generations is well worth it in my book, you can always upgrade in the future and not lose much of your investment. Let me know what you decide and good luck with the search.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

bambino said:


> I can tell you that it wouldn't be a bad choice just to go for the Paradigms, they are super efficiant and can be driven by almost anything. I still have my origional set of Monitor 3's from almost 18 years ago and they sound the same as the day i got them. But the desicion is up to you my friend. My philosophy is you get what you pay for that may not hold true for everything on the market these days but your money spent on good speakers now that will last for generations is well worth it in my book, you can always upgrade in the future and not lose much of your investment. Let me know what you decide and good luck with the search.:T


Im gonna take a close look at both, i know where i can buy the infinitys but where can i buy the aparadigms? i know audiogon but if i wanted to buy new from a dealer where would i need to look ay because i cant find anywhere to buy them from


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

graydodge14 said:


> Im gonna take a close look at both, i know where i can buy the infinitys but where can i buy the aparadigms? i know audiogon but if i wanted to buy new from a dealer where would i need to look ay because i cant find anywhere to buy them from


Go to Paradigms website and look for a dealer locator on there page. I'm sure youv'e got one nearby. Or if you don't have a Paradigm dealer i'm sure you have some sort of hiend audio shop around where you could listen to various speakers in your range, IMHO you can do better then the infinitys.


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Alright i found a place where i go to college that supposdely sales them so ill have to check them out.

Would you recommend the infinity beta 50's or should i just stick with paradigm.

Sorry for all the questions im just so confused haha


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

No problem with the questions thats what we're here for. 

I'm not to familiar with the Infinitys but your best bet would be to take a listen to both sets and see which ones you like. If you need anymore advice just shoot away i won't be back on till tomorrow as 5am comes too soon if you know what i mean. Be sure to post your outcome.:sn:


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I'd also vote for the Paradigms, and take the Klipsch off my list, at least in that budget range.

Jungle Jack would also like to chime in about PSB at DMC-Electronics.com, a very good option for the money.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

Infinity Beta 50s are great speakers, you're lucky you can find them. How much are they?


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

eugovector said:


> I'd also vote for the Paradigms, and take the Klipsch off my list, at least in that budget range.
> 
> Jungle Jack would also like to chime in about PSB at DMC-Electronics.com, a very good option for the money.


With all the talk about PSB's, I'm gonna have to find a dealer. They are very reasonably priced.:T


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

So ive been looking around today and im tempted to buy the psb's but for the price i dont think i can go wrong with the infinitys. I figure if i buy them ill be content and can figure out for a lter on higher end speakers what i like.

And since im saving more money by buying the infinitys, im thinking a new 60 inch 3d capable 240 hz flat screen is in my future


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

Exellent, sounds like you have it all figured out. Feels nice when you come to that final decision.:T:clap:


----------



## graydodge14 (Jul 17, 2010)

Yeah it is nice and i appreciate all the help as i know i may have been a little difficult.

Ill definately let yall know what speaker i choos but right now all indications point toward the infinity p362


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

:TNo problem it's been a pleasure, be sure to let us know what you end up with.


----------



## benbboy (Aug 29, 2010)

Also check out elemental designs new speakers. They're coming out with a new line of A speakers and DL speakers. I think the A line speakers are still discounted because they are pre production. They're not notorious for speakers beside their subwoofers...but if you'd like to take a risk...


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I've heard ED's old speakers. They were good, but didn't blow me away like their subs do.


----------



## JerryLove (Dec 5, 2009)

> I plan on spending around 1000-1500 just for the front left and right and i think i have it narrowed down to 3 brands.
> 
> My 3 brands i have narrowed down to are:
> 
> ...


 You've likey already baught (I should check the last page), but of those three and in that price range, and assuming new, I'd get the Paradigm Studio 60v5s. If you were going used, you might want to listen to the B&W 801 Matrix Series 2 and Series 3 as well.


----------

